# Q: Is it OK to use a 36w ballast on a 10w bulb??



## Jomeza (Jan 5, 2009)

My 10w ballast died a couple of weeks ago. The problem is it's discontinued and no longer in production/available.

The specs for this ballast are as follows:
10w 120v 60Hz 0.23A 

I have a Pony 36 watt ballast as spare and i wonder if i can use it to power up that 10w bulb without affect it??

I've read opposite opinions about this. some say the Ballast will force the bulb and eventually the bulb will last a little only.

Others say the bulb will be just fine and the ballast will provide only what the bulb needs.


Any help will be very appreciated by my fish!
Tnx.
-George


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

As long as its the right type of ballast for the bulb type, it should work. If the bulb had been higher wattage I dont think it would work. 

The point of a ballast is to start/regulate the power going to the bulb, so since its smaller amount of power needed, it should work, givin that its for the right type of bulb.


----------



## Jomeza (Jan 5, 2009)

oh.. i see. Hum.. how to know what type of bulb i have?? It looks real simple and ordinary small 10 watt tube bulb. I was thinking of buying this ballast:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001P23IT2/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=hi&psc=1


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Well do you have a picture? Do you know the length? Width? Pin arrangement? 

By the way im not a ballast expert, but that is a electronic ballast right? If its an old magnetic one theres a chance it could over load the bulb. How expensive could it be for another bulb though thats only 10W? Just try it if you have it laying around and if it was meant for a spare.


----------



## Jomeza (Jan 5, 2009)

I spent a couple of hours reading and learning about ballasts and bulb types. The bulb is a T5 and the ballast i already found the right replacement for my bulb at amazon.com.

Thanks for the replys and will get back with the final result when it arrives at the mail.
Tnx again.


----------

